# Expired US Passport can be used to exit the Philippines until Dec 31 2021



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*U.S. Embassy Manila, Philippines

U.S. Consular Agency Cebu, Philippines

June 1, 2021

Passport Services at the U.S. Embassy and Consular Agency in the Philippines;

Return travel to the United States with an Expired U.S. Passport*​
Passport services are available by appointment at the U.S. Embassy and Consular Agency in the Philippines. We encourage U.S. citizens in the Philippines to renew their passports prior to travel whenever feasible. The U.S. Embassy in Manila can issue an emergency passport for urgent travel in many instances. If you have confirmed travel within the next two weeks, please contact the U.S. Embassy at [email protected] to request an in-person appointment for an emergency passport. We cannot issue emergency passports at the Consular Agency in Cebu.

If you are unable to renew your passport before travel, and your U.S. passport expired on or after January 1, 2020, you may be able to use your expired passport to return directly to the United States until December 31, 2021. U.S. citizens returning to the United States from the Philippines must have an updated Philippine visa in their passport and the appropriate exit clearances from the Bureau of Immigration (BI) prior to departure. This may not be possible using an expired U.S. passport in all instances, and BI may request that you obtain a new passport before authorizing your departure from the Philippines. You also may experience difficulties transiting through regional airport hubs with an expired U.S. passport.

*Actions to Take:*


Monitor the Philippine Department of Health website and the Embassy’s COVID-19 webpage for updated information about conditions in the Philippines.
Consult the Philippine’s National Task Force Against COVID-19 social media page for information and updates.
*Assistance:*


U.S. Embassy in the Philippines: +63(2) 5301-2000 or [email protected]
State Department – Consular Affairs
888-407-4747 or 202-501-4444
Philippines Country Information
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive security updates
Follow us on Twitter and Facebook
Expired US Passport Honored


----------

